# Is face shaving a must?



## Mysticrealm (Jan 31, 2016)

no it's not a must. my mini has been in every possible hair cut. A lot of people like the 'classic' poodle look, some people like it because it's cleaner than having hair on the muzzle, but there is no need for it if you prefer the other look and can maintain it.
This is my mini poodle with one of his non face shaved looks


----------



## asuk (Jan 6, 2017)

Not a must, more preference. Like you, I wanted the unshaven face since it’s so cute! I was quick to change my mind after..lol I find the shaven face to be easier to clean since Milo eats mostly raw.


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

I like clean faces for the food issue too although our dogs don't eat raw they eat wet home cooked food and they get messy. Mysticrealm's mini in that picture looks very cute, but she also didn't tell you she's a groomer! She can groom her dogs every day of the week if she needs to.


----------



## Mysticrealm (Jan 31, 2016)

lily cd re said:


> I like clean faces for the food issue too although our dogs don't eat raw they eat wet home cooked food and they get messy. Mysticrealm's mini in that picture looks very cute, but she also didn't tell you she's a groomer! She can groom her dogs every day of the week if she needs to.


I could.... but I don't haha. My mini poodle is lucky if he sees a brush or bath for 3 months haha. Luckily he has crappy hair that doesn't matt, so he isn't uncomfortable, but his face usually doesn't get too dirty. He's on kibble and doesn't get a lot of chews to get all stuck in his face.


----------



## Skylar (Jul 29, 2016)

Since poodles have to be groomed regularly their whole life, it's important to train them to accept grooming when they are small puppies.Most breeders will have shaved their puppies faces before sending them to their forever homes - perhaps they might have been shaved more than once.

Once the dog has become accustomed to and accepting of grooming, then you can grow their facial hair out.


----------



## zooeysmom (Jan 3, 2014)

Both of my dogs had their faces shaved at least twice with their breeders. Maizie was wild as a mustang and I was an absolute grooming novice, so I couldn't do her myself until she was over a year old. Frosty was easier and I've always kept him in a clean face. I strongly prefer the looks of it and it is much more hygienic.


----------



## chinchillafuzzy (Feb 11, 2017)

As it has been said, I always highly encourage people to shave the face several times when they are young (ideally they will be shaved by the breeder 3 or 4 times before they come home) that way they are used to it. Nothing worse than an adult poodle who won’t allow you to shave their face or feet. After the first 4-6 months of shaving the face and feet every 2-3 weeks then you can grow out the hair and do whatever you want. 

I groom this adorable red boy and he doesn’t get his face or feet shaved. I will say that the beard is more messy when long though and the hair curls into their mouth a lot of the time. My girl has had her face shaved at least once every two weeks since she was 4 weeks old. I will post pics of the red spoo that I just groomed a couple of days ago. His head is a little curly because he won’t let a dryer near it - I would guess it is because he wasn’t used to being groomed and getting his face shaved as a puppy. I only started grooming him a couple of months ago.


----------



## Skylar (Jul 29, 2016)

Another thing to consider is tear stains, especially if you have a tpoo. If you keep the face clipped it’s easier to keep the area under the eyes clean so you have less staining from tears. While tear stains are most common in small dogs due to the tear ducts being so tiny that they can’t drain tears properly, it can occur in larger dogs of any breed. 

Also occurring in any breed of dog is infections along the lips in dogs with furry faces that weren’t kept clean. Furry faces means keeping them clean and dry. 

I do love a furry faced poodle, but prefer a classic clean face.


----------



## PoodleMomAnew (Dec 22, 2010)

Doodles owners don’t like shaved faces on their dogs. Maybe so they can let the world know their dog is not a poodle, god forbid. At any rate, if I saw a fluffy-faced poodle, I would automatically think it was a doodle.


----------



## barbiespoodle (Apr 25, 2010)

Poodles being retrievers, shaved faces started to make it easier for them to retrieve. Plus I hate hiding a pretty poodle face, it's the first place I look when I see a poodle.

That being said, it's all up to the owner. One of the fun things about poodles is you can make them look about any way you want.


----------



## Aimiloo (Apr 23, 2018)

Thanks for this, I had asked our breeder to leave a natural face when we get her next week but I realize that shaving often helps keep them used to it! We'll keep her face shaved for a while, she'll look like a little lamb


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

Aimiloo said:


> Thanks for this, I had asked our breeder to leave a natural face when we get her next week but I realize that shaving often helps keep them used to it! We'll keep her face shaved for a while, she'll look like a little lamb




I think that is a good idea and have her do feet too. It is hair and you will be amazed how fast it grows. You can change your mind anytime, but if the dog doesn't like grooming or at least tolerate it then you have a life long problem.


----------



## JenandSage (Mar 9, 2018)

Aimiloo said:


> Thanks for this, I had asked our breeder to leave a natural face when we get her next week but I realize that shaving often helps keep them used to it! We'll keep her face shaved for a while, she'll look like a little lamb


They do look like little lambs! So cute. My boy came with shaved nose and I took him to the groomer frequently so he would get used to it. I had him with longer face until this year. I was constantly asked if he was a labradoodle... now I can shave his face myself and am keeping it shaved. The feet! So hard still to do... It will be really good for them to get used to that too! It grows weirdly fast :cute::cute:


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

JenandSage I also find feet hard to get looking really nice as well. I often use my Bravura mini after I use my full size clipper to clean up all those little bits between their toes.


----------



## Click-N-Treat (Nov 9, 2015)

Feet are much harder than faces. Noelle pulls her foot every time I trim it. Yank, stop. Yank, stop. Yank, yank, yank, you're not the boss of me, Mom. I like a clean face. I don't think Noelle would look like Noelle without a clean face. She's very good about having her face shaved. I think she kind of likes it, but don't tell her I said that.


----------



## SpinningBunnyFluff (Feb 9, 2018)

I like keeping Snow's face shaved. It makes it so much easier to clean the gunk out of the corners of his eyes and it doesn't get nearly as messy when he decides to play in the mud. Best of all though, is how super soft it feels right after I've shaved it. I just love petting his nose those first few days after a shave!


----------



## asuk (Jan 6, 2017)

Click-N-Treat said:


> Feet are much harder than faces. Noelle pulls her foot every time I trim it. Yank, stop. Yank, stop. Yank, yank, yank, you're not the boss of me, Mom. I like a clean face. I don't think Noelle would look like Noelle without a clean face. She's very good about having her face shaved. I think she kind of likes it, but don't tell her I said that.


Omg yes! Doing feet here is like a pause and play session too. I am thankful for my bravmini. I feel I could trim milo’s Face to look like those Japanese craze where they trim their dogs face to look like it’s square cause he is so patient when I shave his face . But to get a spectacular shave on his feet, forget it! ?


----------



## JenandSage (Mar 9, 2018)

lily cd re said:


> JenandSage I also find feet hard to get looking really nice as well. I often use my Bravura mini after I use my full size clipper to clean up all those little bits between their toes.


I have just been doing a full foot lately with scissors but I don’t really know how to do that properly either! I am trying to use my Andis between the pads like they do in the videos but it is Sage’s last bastion for patience. He’s getting better but forget the feet!
I have a “toe blade” for the clippers but I find just the #10 works better. Do you think it is worth getting a mini clipper? Or maybe it’s because I don’t have a proper table and don’t have him tethered? I just bought a dryer...it’s getting expensive


----------



## Johanna (Jun 21, 2017)

Unfortunately grooming equipment is expensive. 

I think a grooming table is a must have, but you can improvise by putting a non-slip mat on a table you already have. Years ago I built my grooming tables (I just retired the last one - it was over 40 years old!). That is no longer reasonable because I can buy a nice grooming table for less than I can build one. In fact, I just did.

Clipping feet is much, much easier if the dog is on a table. I clip the back of the foot first, then underneath, and finally the top and between the toes. It's a very good idea to develop a pattern so the dog knows what to expect. It's also absolutely essential to constantly check the blade by touching the flat part to your arm to be sure it is not too hot. I have 4 #30 blades and 4 #40 blades so I can keep changing them out. I also spray them with Kool Lube from time to time as i work. While I have a "toe blade" I never use it. I like the 30s and 40s because they are so fine that there is little danger of nicking the web between the toes.


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

I agree with Johanna that having a proper grooming table is really important. For Lily and Javelin being on the table says to them that I am serious about what is happening. Having a routine pattern also really helps. Playing with the dog's feet every day is useful too.


While it is an investment to acquire the equipment, once you are doing most or all of your grooming yourself you will be saving tons.


----------



## RJF (Aug 3, 2020)

PoodleMomAnew said:


> Doodles owners don’t like shaved faces on their dogs. Maybe so they can let the world know their dog is not a poodle, god forbid. At any rate, if I saw a fluffy-faced poodle, I would automatically think it was a doodle.


This post made me laugh. I love the look of a smooth face and laugh myself silly when people buying a F1B Goldendoodle (3/4 Poodle 1/4 Golden) go to great lengths to say that they don't like Poodles. THAT being said, a certain type of mustache has been a Poodle alternative for over a hundred years. My grandparents bred Black minis in the 1960s and would alternate between smooth face and a little mustache (on the males). Hahaha.

Here's my Standard male. I always keep his face clean.


----------

